# My new baby- Boston Terrier



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

More pictures and more about Tootsie on my blog.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww she is too cute Michelle. We had one of these guys stay with us a few weeks back and she was the sookiest little girl, I love them.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, glad they are getting along in a more G rated fashion now 

She is super cute!! Congrats


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats! I love Boston's and grew up having them, just love em!


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the faces. She's lovely


----------

